# Obedience video



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome performance Art!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Doesn't get any better!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Amazing!

I enjoyed the video very much!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

cant watch it because it has music from UMG


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Very very nice, Art!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I am sorry Mrs.K, I did not realize that. I went back and looked at "Youtube" and it does say that the video can not be viewed in Germany because UMG owns the music. 
Would you happen to know where I could find a list of what songs/artists fall under UMG for future reference?


----------



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice performance! I was there that day and I know how hot it was!!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

It was 90+ degrees after being signifigantly cooler the preceding week, hence the reason I was constantly wiping my brow. Wish I would have known you were there, I would have introduced myself.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You looked great in protection and OB! I saw a few videos of protection and there was heavy rain in many of the exercises.
It seems a trial isn't complete without a downpour or extreme temperatures. The Mid-East had the same thing, high humid temps for the first day, then rain on the 2nd. Day three was gorgeous, but that was mostly for the bitches in heat!


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

Art a 93 is good, no video of the critique? Regionals, I would have ding'd you more than that. But that's cause you know how nice a guy I am... :toasting:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i can only hope i can get Shasta to that point!!! Shelby is hopeless and Riley isnt far behind her. awesome stuff!


----------

